# very best cd player



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have just setup a roger sound labs 5.2 speaker package and two cg4s connected to a denon x6200w the two main fronts and centre connected to a xpa3 amp i will probably be adding roger sound labs c34e in ceiling speakers using blue jeans cables with a panasonic ub900 4k player

my question is i want to add a very high quality cd player to the above setup i want it to sound amazing what do people reccommend thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would take a look at the Oppo 105...great sound and not over priced.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Be aware that if your going to connect the CD player using optical/coax (digital output) there really is no real sound difference between a $100 CD player and a $1500 one other then build quality. 
Where the higher end players shine is if you run analog and use the players built in DACs . 

The Oppo is a good choice.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree... with both comments. You need analog outs... OPPO 105 is one avenue (or waiting for the new OPPO 205 is another).

You can't go wrong with OPPO.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I also agree. If you are happy with the internal DAC of the Denon all you need is a "transport" in order to feed a digital signal (coax/TOS) to the Denon.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Your Blu-ray will also work just fine as a CD player


----------



## noahplane (Dec 26, 2016)

I like Sony Brand


----------

